# Fish Bites vs fish gum



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Which is best? Same thing? I probably get flamed for the asking, but I would like to know the difference.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven’t used fish gum yet, but I know the effort and science that tony has put in to developing it. I have no doubt it will outfish fish bites. I’ll definitely have some in my surf fishing kit for the spring run


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Ive tried both. To me I think fish gum is better. Just by smell alone you can tell a big difference. Ive caught plenty on fish bites but I think its more of a visual attractant then anything else


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Only bad thing about fish gum is that it’s not on the market. Have heard good things about it though


----------



## Trevfishin (Mar 19, 2017)

I've used it before he tweaked it. I liked the consistency of it better than Fishbites, but when I used it Fishbites caught more fish by 2 to 1. it was more pliable to put on hooks.

If you subscribe to his channel he gives the product away every now and then. Not sure if he is still doing it or not. Lots of good information on his site too.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Where would I be able to find Fish Gum? Would love to bring some to Okinawa and use.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

kahala boy said:


> Which is best? Same thing? Probably get flamed for asking but, would like to know difference.



Thanks for the great question, up until 4 months ago I was not confident to sell FishGum, in early development I had problems with it being consistent at catching fish, it would even melt, and breakdown in other ways. Then one day everything came together, I will be selling it soon because I am confident anglers will have a good experience and catch fish. 

Versus FishBites I can tell you what to expect. 1. FishGum will not last as long because I have more scent and less fillers which holds all the scent together. I would say it will break down 30% faster. However you’ll get 50% more bait. 2. My experience is I do catch more fish than fishbites now, as do other anglers. 3. I’ve caught more fish on FishGum than real bait on some outings. This doesn’t happen every time but it will happen. 4. It’s easier to get off the hook, my mesh is a pull away mesh with some effort. 5. FishGum has all the synthetic scent of surf zone bait and I add real bait extract of sand fleas, shrimp, crab and more. So you just need one flavor. 6. FishGum was developed in the Waters of the gulf coast. It’s dialed in with our water conditions which vary from the east coast where fishbites was developed. The east coast currents are stronger which could cause FishGum to dissolve even faster. 

Tony


----------



## Kaan Orer (Jan 11, 2021)

kahala boy said:


> Which is best? Same thing? Probably get flamed for asking but, would like to know difference.


I have test them both for 3 days just this week and the result is on my video. Definitely there is a clear winner here! 😎 Fish Bites vs Fish Gum


----------

